# [new] Blüthner 1895 from VSL | SE Vol. 6+7



## Ben (Aug 1, 2019)

VSL just released a *Blüthner 1895*. Recorded in the Stage B of the Synchron Stage with 8 microphone positions. Standard: 165€ (regular 195€), All Mics: 290€ (regular: 345€).





BLÜTHNER 1895 - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at




Listen to the demos and videos on the product page!
The piano is also already part of the *Synchron Piano Bundle*, so if you own the other two you will get it even cheaper: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Package/Synchron_Pianos_Bundle

Also *SE Vol 6: Dimension Brass I + II* for 240€ (regular: 325€)





Volume 6 - Vienna Symphonic Library


The SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volume 6 (“Dimension Brass”) features the all-soloist brass ensembles of our renowned Collections Dimension Brass I and II.




www.vsl.co.at




4 Trumpets, 4 Horns, 4 Trombones, 4 Wagner Tubas, Low-Brass Ensemble


And the *SE Vol 7: Historic Instruments *for 195€ (regular: 265€)





Volume 7 - Vienna Symphonic Library


The SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volume 7 (“Historic Instruments”) features VSL's historic library products, as well as 4 recorders and a glass harmonica.




www.vsl.co.at




Transverse flute, Baroque oboe, Oboe da caccia, Ophicleide, Serpent, Cornett, Crumhorn, Recorder soprano/alto/tenor/bass, Natural trumpet Bb/C/D, Natural horn Bb alto and basso, C alto and basso, Eb, F, G, Glass Harmonica

(discounted price in August 2019, after that regular price)


----------



## JEPA (Aug 1, 2019)

Ben said:


> VSL just released a *Blüthner 1895*.


I only can say: _impressive!_ Oh well, so much deals I can't hold up this tempo...


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 1, 2019)

I wish VSl would include the mic positions used in their piano demo. Not everyone is going to buy the full version, and I'd like to know what the piano would sound like with the standard mic. I just don't get companies at times...you want to sell a product, then sell the product with details. Anyway...sounds great, but maybe a future buy.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Aug 1, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I wish VSl would include the mic positions used in their piano demo. Not everyone is going to buy the full version, and I'd like to know what the piano would sound like with the standard mic. I just don't get companies at times...you want to sell a product, then sell the product with details. Anyway...sounds great, but maybe a future buy.



You have to click on the little "i" for more details.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 1, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> You have to click on the little "i" for more details.



Never noticed that...thank you.


----------



## newman (Aug 1, 2019)

Sounds great.


----------



## ptram (Aug 1, 2019)

The sweetest piano ever listened to. Lyrical, as they say, without the run to the most piercing brilliance of more modern codas.

I would appreciate a comparison with NI's The Maverick, coming from the same era.

Paolo


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 1, 2019)

*Not buying another piano*
*Not buying another piano
Not buying another piano
Not buying another piano
Not buying another piano
Not buying another piano*
*Not buying another piano*


----------



## CT (Aug 1, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> *Not buying another piano*
> *Not buying another piano
> Not buying another piano
> Not buying another piano
> ...



Can't wait to hear what you do with it.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 1, 2019)

I listened to all the demos of the piano, and to my surprise, wasn't impressed !


----------



## CT (Aug 1, 2019)

I haven't had a chance to listen properly yet, but I'm a little skeptical, yeah. Pianos haven't historically been in the "VSL instruments that work for me" category.


----------



## newman (Aug 1, 2019)

Karvala just wrote a few lines on his first impressions of the VSL Blüthner over at Piano World. He owns the other VSL pianos and lot of other VI pianos. He has a deep understanding of VIs so is always an interesting read.

http://forum.pianoworld.com/ubbthre.../vsl-synchron-bluethner-1895.html#Post2875075


----------



## good (Aug 1, 2019)

Their products always capture the character of piano very well. nice vintage piano.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 2, 2019)

Curious if anyone has tested it against Pianoteq Bluthner pack?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 2, 2019)

There's also Galaxy Pianos 1929 German Baby Grand (I forgot I still had it, as the person who was going to buy that collection off of me flaked). But the only other Blüthner I see on my list is Pianoteq -- though I seem to recall a one-off vendor who did a Blüthner library a few years ago that got good press.

This product came as a surprise, but a pleasant one. I worked 18 hours straight today so couldn't give it any real attention, but did play the full demo list twice through, while working on less intense stuff, and did pause a bit to fully concentrate, and frankly was quite blown away as I think this might be the best "historical piano" library yet.

What strikes me is the intimacy, the warmth, the balance, and the sense of place in any of the mic mixes used in the demos (tiny parlour, or large venue). This is an instant buy for me once I can rest from my day job (maybe SAT). I haven't checked the package upgrade discount yet; at Audio Deluxe it's only for non-loyal customers. Understandably, the loyalty discounts almost exclusively are via direct sales.

As I have found a few of the extra close and mid mics to be essential with the other two, I will buy the full edition for sure. I may even have one or two vouchers left over to cushion the expense.


----------



## CGR (Aug 2, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> and frankly was quite blown away as I think this might be the best "historical piano" library yet.


That's saying something Mark. The Galaxy 'Baby' Bluthner (155cm I think) is surprisingly good and pretty dynamic. Well suited to jazz trio and more intimate classical music (Chopin Nocturnes etc.) - I enjoy it every time I call it up. This Bluthner from VSL is very tempting. Being a 6'4" grand, it really has some body & depth which is missing from the Galaxy Bluthner, plus the benefit of the recording location captured in the samples. Dammit - I thought I was well covered with sampled pianos!


----------



## good (Aug 2, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> *Not buying another piano*
> *Not buying another piano
> Not buying another piano
> Not buying another piano
> ...


----------



## Cartoon (Aug 2, 2019)

BLÜTHNER 1895 - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





Joe Kreamer took a look on it


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 2, 2019)

Didn't like the demos. There's something that never catch me with VSL pianos (I bought 2 of them), and I'm so sad about it.


----------



## Tice (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm very impressed with this piano, I LOVE it! I know it's a personal preference kind of thing but I really love the softer character of it. It might be inevitable that I'll add this to my collection...


----------



## newman (Aug 2, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> There's also Galaxy Pianos 1929 German Baby Grand (I forgot I still had it, as the person who was going to buy that collection off of me flaked). But the only other Blüthner I see on my list is Pianoteq -- though I seem to recall a one-off vendor who did a Blüthner library a few years ago that got good press.


This was another Blüthner VI

IK Multimedia Art Deco Piano
Custom styled after 1930’s Blüthner PH Grand 
79 USD 
2015
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/st3artdecopiano/ 
"over 1.5 GB of content" 
8 Velocities

Details in the piano VI database at PianoWorld 





Digital Piano master sticky thread


I started a discussion in the thread A sticky for stickies. There I suggested that external links of interest, posted in a normal thread, get lost when the thread ages out. Members wanting to find such threads face difficulties find them. I felt that a sticky thread for such links would b...




forum.pianoworld.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 2, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> the loyalty discounts almost exclusively are via direct sales.


Best Service's shopping cart links directly to VSL's customer database to compute your loyalty discount. And if you are buying in dollars, Best Service's prices are often based on a favorable exchange rate.


----------



## newman (Aug 2, 2019)

Do these Euro shops remove the VAT from Euro prices for sales outside the EU?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm not even remotely caught up on non-work related stuff, but in case it wasn't mentioned yet, this library was recorded on Stage B; whereas the other two were recorded on Stage A.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 2, 2019)

Richard, thanks for the hint about being patient and trusting I won't get charged at Best Service until it has computed my appropriate discount. I wouldn't even have checked if you hadn't mentioned that. I can't remember off-hand though, if VSL is one of those that uses the same amount for euros as dollars. I think that practice has gone away with most vendors who were doing it a couple of years ago. I haven't been watching the exchange rate closely lately either. I just know the pound is sinking.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 2, 2019)

Yeah, a bit over $180 at Best Service when I click that button I'd never seen before, to check for applicable VSL discounts and apply them. That's for the full bundle upgrade, of course! Good deal.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 2, 2019)

Not sure how long I'll have to wait for my codes. Was hoping to install tonight, but had to delete all my OTS libraries to make room on my SSD. Oh well, maybe I'll see the codes in the morning and quickly install before my rehearsal.

I don't have a lot of flexibility in when I schedule distracting baby-sitting tasks that take a while, but usually VSL downloads are fairly fast as they have a gazillion servers.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 2, 2019)

It's awfully nice to finally have standalone players! I always prefer to do most of my setup work in standalone VI's, for less risk of crashes, corrupting a project, losing work, etc.

Also, it's always better to quarantine before loading new VI's in a DAW session. And to verify performance, loads, etc. Or even work out directory moves before getting a surprise in a project session.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 3, 2019)

Still no codes. Maybe Monday?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 3, 2019)

Not sure if I need to write to Best Service; I did check spam. I can't remember whether I've bought VSL stuff from them before, or only from Audio Deluxe and direct sales (often I have a voucher, but I see that I used my last one on the recent extension of Dimension Strings in April).

This would be the ideal time for me to work this newbie into my template, and I've put a couple of album projects on hold until I have a chance to review this piano as possibly a better choice for 2-3 songs.


----------



## dsblais (Aug 3, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Not sure if I need to write to Best Service; I did check spam. I can't remember whether I've bought VSL stuff from them before, or only from Audio Deluxe and direct sales (often I have a voucher, but I see that I used my last one on the recent extension of Dimension Strings in April).
> 
> This would be the ideal time for me to work this newbie into my template, and I've put a couple of album projects on hold until I have a chance to review this piano as possibly a better choice for 2-3 songs.



Best Service doesn’t normally do these on the weekend. But every week day in the German morning, they register the products and send out the VSL codes, and they work like a charm. I’ve purchased multiple VSL products through them and they’ve been great, a fair bit cheaper, and earn the coins. Just takes a little bit. I’m looking forward to Monday for the Blüthner too.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 3, 2019)

Cool; thanks for letting me know. I am very careful about maximizing my schedule efficiency and ordering priorities, so when I have an "unknown", it can make that difficult. Now I know to act as though I won't have access to this library until Monday or Tuesday night.


----------



## dsblais (Aug 3, 2019)

It came as a surprise to me the first time with VSL through Best Service. But, all will be made right and they're really a nice company to work with. Have fun!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh yes, I use them all the time and agree. This is simply the first time I've used them for VSL, so In wasn't sure if it involved manual intervention or somehow was automated.


----------



## Hayden (Aug 3, 2019)

I agree that the VLS Blüthner sounds decidedly non-modern era — but to me, it also captures little of the character that I hear as a Blüthner. On the other hand, I find that the Galaxy Blüthner does capture its inherent character, especially in the lower end of the piano. Despite Galaxy’s clearly smaller instrument (probably under 6 feet), it has a very focused sound.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll have to remember to compare them when my license code arrives, as it does turn out that I still have the Galaxy Pianos (the follow-through only happened for the Vintage D, which was always separate from the other three). I did use it a bit at one point, but ended up switching an awful lot of my projects to Bechstein once I bought it last December.


----------



## CGR (Aug 3, 2019)

Hayden said:


> I agree that the VLS Blüthner sounds decidedly non-modern era — but to me, it also captures little of the character that I hear as a Blüthner. On the other hand, I find that the Galaxy Blüthner does capture its inherent character, especially in the lower end of the piano. Despite Galaxy’s clearly smaller instrument (probably under 6 feet), it has a very focused sound.


Well expressed. The Galaxy Blüthner is very focused in its hammer attack tone, and a really pleasant mid & treble range making it a very lyrical piano. The close mic'd sampling makes it sound a little boxy at times for me, whereas the VSL Blüthner has the room captured very well in the samples (from what I've heard in the demos).


----------



## ptram (Aug 4, 2019)

Hayden said:


> I agree that the VLS Blüthner sounds decidedly non-modern era — but to me, it also captures little of the character that I hear as a Blüthner. On the other hand, I find that the Galaxy Blüthner does capture its inherent characterhas a very focused sound.


Isn't the Galaxy Blüthner an instrument of a totally different era? It seems to me that it is from 1929, while the VSL is from 34 years before. A World War in the middle, the fall of a civilization, a total change in music taste (going from Brahms to Bartók and Hindemith). It's a bit like the passage between fortepiano and piano.

Paolo


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 4, 2019)

I've long been curious about where the break-off point was, but your explanation makes sense. Yet I also saw recently that it might have been the 1940's. All I know is that my parents' pianos both sound very modern, as do the other ones that my cousin got when my grandmother died. One is a late 1920's Mason & Hamlin baby grand (maybe early 1930's), and the other is probably the same era, Steinway concert grand (Hamburg if I remember correctly).


----------



## CGR (Aug 4, 2019)

I agree Mark - I'd say mid-late 40s was a new era of piano manufacturing & sound, particularly in the larger grands. I've played numerous 1900-1908 and also 1920/30s era grand pianos from the same manufacturer and the difference in tone/character really wasn't that great, whereas in late 1940s and into the 50s pianos manufacturing techniques developed and generally took a departure in tone from the previous eras. This is purely based on my playing experience over many years across dozens of brands.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 4, 2019)

Hmm, I have a feeling this means I prefer the older sound then.  I much prefer Mason & Hamlin to Steinway, sound-wise and for the player experience of feeling the keys vibrate differently depending on how I play (due to the unique bracing system that causes the entire instrument to resonate).

For my MIDI projects though, I am finding more and more that Bechstein's library ends up cutting through the mix and having the best dynamics and frequency balance all-around, with only a few projects here and there (even if pop/rock) that end up using something else.


----------



## CGR (Aug 4, 2019)

ptram said:


> One of the major changes that happened at the end of the 19th century (starting from 1880) was cross stringing replacing straight stringing. This latter, according to people who could compare them, should allow the same greater clarity of pianos built earlier in the century. Also, registers are voiced differently, due to total separation of the three string groups.
> 
> The new VSL Blüthner should be straight strung. This would be a very interesting characteristc, making it particularly useful with Brahms, but also with earlier literature written for older pianos.
> 
> Paolo


The piano sampled for the VSL Blüthner is clearly cross strung. This pic is from the VSL Blüthner page on their website:


----------



## ptram (Aug 4, 2019)

CGR said:


> The piano sampled for the VSL Blüthner is clearly cross strung.


Sorry, I had seen a different model on the web, and only later I could understand it was not the same model.

Is this what was called a "Style 8" at the time?

Paolo


----------



## CGR (Aug 4, 2019)

ptram said:


> Sorry, I had seen a different model on the web, and only later I could understand it was not the same model.
> 
> Is this what was called a "Style 8" at the time?
> 
> Paolo


I'm not sure Paolo. I visited the workshop of a colleague of mine about 5 years who was restoring a very similar model & era Blüthner Grand, and I remember the cross stringing. The action was also the 'Blüthner Patent Action' which is quite different from other action manufacturers such as Renner. Here's a photo of it before restoration.


----------



## CGR (Aug 4, 2019)

Also, this was another Blüthner Grand piano he restored - a 'Style 10' semi concert grand.


----------



## Philipp (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello and thanks for your comments and discussion so far.

I got the Synchron Yamaha CFX and like it a lot, but there is a lot of reverb in those samples (might be a personal impression), admittedly I only got the Standard library though, so maybe the additional mics in the Full Version are different.
With those additional mics of the Full Library of the Blüthner (Ribbon, Sphere, Mid 2), is it possible to achieve a relatively dry sound? Is it considerably "dryer" than the mics you get in the Standard library?

Most likely I will get the Blüthner, because of its rich and warm sound, which I like a lot. I'm not sure yet though if Standard of Full Library for me. I don't need surround for now, so I'm wondering if I'd benefit from the additional mics (mostly regarding dry/wet).
For those who have played it already, what's your impression of dry/wet and in general of Standard/Full Library?

Thanks,
Philipp


----------



## Ben (Aug 7, 2019)

Philipp said:


> but there is a lot of reverb in those samples


Have you tried to mix more of the close and less of the room mix in the mix page?


----------



## Philipp (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey Ben. Yeah, I've experimented with all available mic positions in my Standard Library. I haven't really found a setting yet where I don't hear the room. That's why I'm wondering if additional mics from the Full Library would make a difference in dry/wet.


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 7, 2019)

Did you disabled the reverb from player?


----------



## Philipp (Aug 7, 2019)

Pretty sure I did that, it's been a while. I will re-check this weekend when I'm home.

Back to the original question: Has anyone compared the Standard and Full versions of Blüthner already and could share his/her opinion here?


----------



## Ben (Aug 7, 2019)

Philipp said:


> Hey Ben. Yeah, I've experimented with all available mic positions in my Standard Library. I haven't really found a setting yet where I don't hear the room. That's why I'm wondering if additional mics from the Full Library would make a difference in dry/wet.


It should not make that big iof a difference regarding reverb: You will get additional mics for surround and alternative mics for mid and close.
Try disabling the build-in algorithmic reverb and use only the close mic, this should sound very dry.


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 7, 2019)

About the wetness of std vs full: this piano seems to have a big resonance, maybe due to the smaller Stage B where is recorded. For what I can hear, Mid 2 mics (the Shenneiser MKH40 pair) catch less resonance (or ambient?) and *seems* drier. But it is not night and day.


----------



## ptram (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't have the modern Synchron pianos, apart for the reduced Steinway Light in the new SE. Also, I only have the Standard edition of the Blüthner. However, I listened very carefully to the example recordings of separate mics supplied by VSL and by some users.

My impression is that the room sound is much less apparent in the Blüthner than in the Steinway and Yamaha. I want a dry sound, and I'm happy with what I can hear in this new old piano. By adding your own reverb to the hammers and tail mics, you should completely mask the original room.

As an additional impression: I find Stage A too reverberant for a solo piano. Stage B is absolutely perfect.

Paolo


----------



## Philipp (Aug 12, 2019)

Great to know, thanks for your answers, guys!


----------



## newman (Aug 12, 2019)

ptram said:


> As an additional impression: I find Stage A too reverberant for a solo piano. Stage B is absolutely perfect.


VSL could re-record the other pianos in Stage B. That would be a niche offering but relatively easy to put together. It would provide so many recording options. I could see a good percentage of current owners upgrading for more goodness.

In the short run, I suppose VSL would most likely record a variety of different pianos in the room they find optimal.


----------



## Potatistoppen (Aug 12, 2019)

Philipp said:


> Hey Ben. Yeah, I've experimented with all available mic positions in my Standard Library. I haven't really found a setting yet where I don't hear the room. That's why I'm wondering if additional mics from the Full Library would make a difference in dry/wet.


I felt the same here. I tried for several hours but could not get a good mix for solo player's perspective with the standard library of the Concert D-274. The sound was always too ambient. However I saw that the full library came with more close mics so I upgraded. I felt like it was almost a bit strategic of VSL to omit the, in my opinion, most interesting mics in the standard library. After upgrading to full version it is the best VI Piano I ever played though. Looks like it is the same deal with the Blüthner 1895.


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 12, 2019)

Ironically, i own the full library of the vsl cfx and I only like to use the standard mics in the decca setup. But I guess things are different with the D-274 and the Blüthner hence you get 2 additional close mics with the full library as opposed to 1 ala CFX.


----------



## CGR (Aug 12, 2019)

I've been thinking long and hard about purchasing this. Not owning any VSL instruments, the additional cost of an e-license dongle (already have an ilok), and my uncertainty whether the Standard version would give me enough control over the close mic'd sound is keeping me from purchasing.

Anyway as an exercise in clarification for myself, I played the first few bars of the Nicholas Decrescent 'Couleurs_d_un_regard_tordu' demo from the VSL Bluthner 1895 webpage, using the Galaxy Instruments 1905 C.Bechstein 'Maverick' Grand and 1929 Baby Bluthner Grand to compare tone & character. Not wanting to de-rail the thread (although it is in 'Sample Talk') , but let me know if anyone is interested in hearing them.


----------



## ptram (Aug 13, 2019)

I've tried an adaptaton of Scriabin's Etude in C# minor on this piano, that could have been the one on which the piece has been created:

Scriabin Etude C# minor (Blüthner)

This is the Standard edition. I might need some other close mics. And some more extreme dynamic change, since the piano is very much responsive to touch.

Paolo


----------



## CGR (Aug 13, 2019)

ptram said:


> I've tried an adaptaton of Scriabin's Etude in C# minor on this piano, that could have been the one on which the piece has been created:
> 
> Scriabin Etude C# minor (Blüthner)
> 
> ...


Just listening now - the dynamics seem really off. Not meaning to be rude but it sounds clunky and disjointed. Did you play it with a weighted controller? Sounds like the dynamic range is missing in the pp-p-mp range.


----------



## ptram (Aug 13, 2019)

CGR said:


> Just listening now - the dynamics seem really off. Not meaning to be rude but it sounds clunky and disjointed. Did you play it with a weighted controller? Sounds like the dynamic range is missing in the pp-p-mp range.


Yes, I played it on a digital piano, and then manually smoothed it during editing. If it may be of interest, I'm attaching the diagram of the note velocities. No change was made on the default touch curve in the piano player.

To be noted that I created this file with a different piano (the Embertone Walker), so a deeper work might be required to adapt the sequence to the different piano.

Paolo


----------



## CGR (Aug 13, 2019)

ptram said:


> Yes, I played it on a digital piano, and then manually smoothed it during editing. If it may be of interest, I'm attaching the diagram of the note velocities. No change was made on the default touch curve in the piano player.
> 
> Paolo


Hmmm. Seems like a healthy range of MIDI note velocities. Maybe it's the mic mix which is making it sound 'hard'. What do you think of it?


----------



## ptram (Aug 13, 2019)

CGR said:


> Maybe it's the mic mix which is making it sound 'hard'.


I feel that the Close mics included in the Standard edition are indeed a bit hard for classical music. I'm probably not been able to find the correct mix with the other mics (in particular, the Decca Tree) to make things sound a bit more balanced.

If someone has the Full edition and wants to try, we could test the file with a more complete set of microphone.

Paolo


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 13, 2019)

I could try later when back to studio...


----------



## CGR (Aug 13, 2019)

For a comparison, here's the piece played with the old VSL Vienna Imperial:


----------



## ptram (Aug 13, 2019)

I replaced the old version, and uploaded (to the same link) one that has a very low-volume Close mic pair, very high-volume Decca Tree mics, quite high Mid1/Tail mic.

I also lengthened the sustain pedal in many points, since the decay of this piano is very fast and I think that completely releasing the pedal would cause sort of a hole.

Maybe it is a bit better, now.

Scriabin Etude C# minor (Blüthner)

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Aug 13, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> I could try later when back to studio...


Al, do you have access to VSL's tutorial files? Testing with their official file would be more revealing.

I’m curious to compare my own version, so as soon as I’m back at my desk I’ll mail it to you.

Paolo


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 14, 2019)

ptram said:


> Al, do you have access to VSL's tutorial files? Testing with their official file would be more revealing.
> 
> I’m curious to compare my own version, so as soon as I’m back at my desk I’ll mail it to you.
> 
> Paolo



I've looked but didn't found the Etrude. Do you have a link on VSL site?


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Ok, just rendered some version via Bluthner Full library. I used the Midi file ptram sent me (from VSL tutorial, as I understood).
Some notes:
- Presets are "as factory" except for the maximum voices (standard 128 -> set to 1024)
- All tracks are norm to -1.0 dB, mp3 256kbit/s. I do have the wav too.
- All the std presets add reberb via a dedicated bus. I left it on
- IMHO the pedal sound is way too high, but again: std presets
- I avoided the "pop" preset

Start with Decca Tree Multi-Mic presets


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Now Surround to Stereo Downmix Presets


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 14, 2019)

At last I rendered some solo mic only from full lib (Mid 2, Ribbon, Sphere and Surround).
This time I turned the reverb bus OFF, no EQ. So this is the raw sound.


----------



## CGR (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for rendering those mic comparisons. Quite a range of difference between the mixes. As a comparison, here's the Galaxy 1929 Bluthner:


----------



## ptram (Aug 14, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Ok, just rendered some version via Bluthner Full library.


Al, thank you for the tests!

Paolo


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 14, 2019)

CGR said:


> Thanks for rendering those mic comparisons. Quite a range of difference between the mixes. As a comparison, here's the Galaxy 1929 Bluthner:



Very different, indeed. But your midi is played and more enjoyable. Do you mind to use that for a comparison?
BTW, I don't have the Galaxy Bluthner, but what settings did you used? Sound seems compressed.


----------



## CGR (Aug 15, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Very different, indeed. But your midi is played and more enjoyable. Do you mind to use that for a comparison?
> BTW, I don't have the Galaxy Bluthner, but what settings did you used? Sound seems compressed.


Hi Al, are you wanting the Scriabin MIDI file I used? The Galaxy 1929 Bluthner I used was from a recent multi-track project so it had some compression on the master bus. I can render another mp3 without the compression if you'd like. The piano only has a single blended stereo mix (ie. no multi mic options like the VSL pianos) which is fairly close and dry, so requires some production to place it in a space. I used East West's Spaces (Burbank Scoring Stage) plus some light EQ & imaging plugins - nothing too complex.


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for the details. Yes, if you are interested I would like to render some variants of your midi with VSL, to have a comparison.


----------



## CGR (Aug 15, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Thanks for the details. Yes, if you are interested I would like to render some variants of your midi with VSL, to have a comparison.


No problems. Give me a few minutes and I'll upload the MIDI file.


----------



## Ben (Aug 15, 2019)

There is a new interesting video on the VSL page that compares all 3 Synchron pianos:





PIANOS - Vienna Symphonic Library


This bundle contains all the pianos recorded at Synchron Stage Vienna.




www.vsl.co.at




On the bottom of the list you'll find "Synchron Pianos Comparison, by Stephen Limbaugh"


----------



## CGR (Aug 15, 2019)

Here's the Scriabin MIDI file.
NOTE: for some reason the original MIDI was embedded with data for playback on MIDI Channel 13 - you may need to change this to match the MIDI channel your VSL Bluthner is set to.


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 15, 2019)

This are a couple of rendering of the file from CGR. I used the "Concert Sur to Stereo" preset in the first and a custom one in the second.
It seems that at higher velocities there are some vibrations.


----------



## SGordB (Aug 15, 2019)

As long as we're comparing Bluthners, I thought I'd run CGR's MIDI (beautifully played!) through Pianoteq. I've been rebonding with Pianoteq lately after a year or so hiatus to sampled libs. The update to v. 6.5 seems to have all but obliterated the plasticky edge I used to detect on many notes. For the Scriabin piece, I think the "Bluethner Prelude" gives a really pure and limpid reading, but it sounds great with many of the other stock Bluthner presets (and Steinway D, among others).


----------



## meradium (Aug 18, 2019)

I have to say, this is by far my best sampled piano to date... and I have quite a few. I was always eying the Pianoteq model. But despite the new version I still always had the feeling there was something synthetic to it. This one here is very different. Sounds and plays like a real piano - finally!

Makes me wonder if I should also bite the bullet to eventually also get the Steinway D. Too bad there is no identical walkthrough video available like they did for their new Blüthner.

Also, why do they always change their preset demo music? Makes comparing the different pianos quite difficult as each piece concentrates on very different things...

Anyways, well done VSL! My new favorite Piano library!


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 18, 2019)

It would be not so hard to organize a coherent comparison by ourself...


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 18, 2019)

For example, here are the same CGR performance rendered with Steinway D "Concert Sur to Stereo" and Yamaha CFX "Concert Centered Sur to Stereo".
With the Bluthner posted before there is a fair comparison of this preset for all the 3 Synchron Pianos.


----------



## SGordB (Aug 19, 2019)

It really shines in this new multiple preset demo by Guy Bacos:


----------



## meradium (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you for the comparison file... I figured I should probably rather go for the full of the Blüthner instead  So... here we go. Downloading right now. I just really fell in love with the tone.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm finally starting to work with this library tonight, but it's late so I'm tired, and couldn't figure out how to save mixer presets in the new version (or even call up existing ones, other than via the strip at the bottom that seems a bit too coarse and non-hierarchical, but maybe that's just a difference vs. Synchron Player which I'm more familiar with).

After giving up on that, I worked rather rapidly from a fairly intimate starting point, doing just minor tweaks to customize until getting a good sound for the "bubble" used in reggae and ska music.

I had been using various Yamaha libraries and uprights for most of those duties, but have been moving to other piano sources of late, that I am finding open up the sound more and especially help the brass to shine better when it's ska or reggae with horns.

I've only tried this preset so far on an up-tempo ska arrangement of a well-known reggae song that I have added my own unique flavour to, and it was just the ticket: finally, after many other piano choices, the perfect balance for percussive, no-sustain playing, giving me the ideal mix with the guitar and organ.

I am attaching my ska preset, but do keep in mind that I kept in place some EQ settings that came from the factory "intimate" settings (if I remember which one I selected; I think that was the one).


----------

